# day pass for pt to leave hosp...SOS!!!!!!



## racheleporterwilliams (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a dilemma here...here is the scenario....
OB
adm'd 11/02/2007
dxs 642.51, 644.21, 670.02, 615.0, 659.71, 648.21, 282.2, V27.0, V22.0
MD auth pt to leave for 6 hrs due to Thanksgiving 11/22 1141....
pt comes back to hosp 11/23 0015...
normal medical care for pt's condition
dsch 11/28/2007
 
DOES THE 'day pass' AFFECT THIS HOSPITAL STAY?
p.s. I didn't code the icd-9s in this case


----------



## mcpalmeter (Dec 20, 2007)

The answer is no as the patient is not officially discharged.  

-Maryann Palmeter


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Dec 20, 2007)

thanx a bunch


----------

